

Show HN: Simple Instagram Analytics Tool - mittermayr
http://insta.fruji.com

======
mittermayr
I created this as one of my 3-4 day projects to see whether it would be any
interest to some people. The last time I did this (for a Twitter Analytics
tool), I got over 30.000 users, many purchasing PRO accounts from day one.
Trying to see if Instagram is ready for this.

